# Fischarten am Kuba-Strand



## Torbi123 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo die Kollegen..
so, nun bin ich mit meinem Latain am Ende.#q  Ich Suche seit Tagen über sämtliche Suchmaschienen einen Link auf den Fischarten der Karibik mit Bildern oder Fotos aufgelistet sind.
Beschriebungen sind ja sinnvoll aber mit nem Bild :l ist es leichter!

Fliege jedenfalls in 5 Tagen für 14Tage nach Kuba:vik:  und bis auf die Standart Fische, wie Bone, Tarpon, Permit, Baracuda habe ich nichts wirkliches gefunden.. habt ihr eventuell nen Tip von wo ich was ausdrucken kann? oder kann mir jemand etwas scannen und per PN schicken:k ??
weiß echt nicht weiter. erwarte nicht den Megagroßen Fang mit Fliege oder Spinngeschirr auf alleingang ohne guide, aber möchte mich auch nicht Gift-picksen oder geschweige denn beissen lassen:v . Eine Ausfahrt mit Guide kommt höchstens in frage wenn ich gleichgesinnte antreffe. so rein kostentechnisch... ich weiß es wird nicht leicht, aber ein versuch ist es sicher in dieser jahreszeit wert!!!

bin für jeden einzelnen Tipp mega dankbar!!

gruß. Torben  #h


----------



## Novice (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischarten am Kuba-Strand*

Moin,

Fisch & Fang Ausgabe 1/2006 Artikel: Kräftemessen vor Kuba


----------



## Thun Hunter (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischarten am Kuba-Strand*

Hallo,auf kuba kannst du auch alleine ne ausfahrt buchen ist voll günstig.war auch erst da und hatte vom strand ein paar schöne barracuda,red snapper,riffbarsche und GT.Kommt halt immer auf die struktur des strandes oder der bucht an wo du fischen willst.waren auch dann auch immer mit dem hoppy cat drausen zum fischen(4-6 stunden)gibts an jedem strand.wenn du da nen guten tag hast gibts grosse barracudas und thune.solltest aber eigenes geschirr mitnehmen#6  und du solltest dich mit einheimischen gutstellen,die fahren mit dir raus für 10$ am tag und das ist viel bei nem verdienst von 12-15 dollar im monat.wenn du noch fragen hast sag bescheid.mfg


----------



## rainerhäusler (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fischarten am Kuba-Strand*

Hallo Thun Hunter..
Habe gerade deinen kuba bericht gelesen.Fahre im juni erstmals nach kuba.Suche dringend nach köderwahl vom strand aus.Habe am hotel kajak.könntest du mir eventuell nähere tipps geben?Köder,welche grösse, von ufer und kajak aus.Stahlvorfach?Bin in nähe von Guardalavaca,in playa pesquero.Welche köder auf welchen fisch?Wenn du mir antwortest,danke ich dir wirklich sehr.Bin zwar schon norwegen erfahren,war aber noch nie in tropischen gewässern angeln.Ich wohne in leipzig.Möchte eine brandungsrute,eine pilkrute,und zwei ordentliche blinkerruten mitnehmen.Vielen dank im voraus.Gruss,Rainer


----------



## Tortugaf (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fischarten am Kuba-Strand*

Hey Rainerhäusler

Ich lebe in Mexico am Pazifik u. habe auch auf Cuba, in der Karibik u. am Golf von Mexico gefischt.
Mein Rat sind folgende Köder.

Köderfetzen o. ganze Fische in der Nacht von Strand auf Pargos.
Spinnangeln mit Gummifischen,Shads, Stickbait, vielleicht auch Popper, Wobbler, kleine u. mittelgrosse Bucktailjigs, kleine Blinker mit schneller Rolle.
Spirolino mit super kleinen Spinnködern u. Straemer.

G. Frank


----------



## SaltyFly (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fischarten am Kuba-Strand*

Moin zusammen, 

ich war zuletzt im Dezember 4 Wochen in Playa Pesquero,
wer mag bekommt per PN Infos! Rainer hat sich schon gemeldet...

Tight Lines
Sergio


----------



## Fulli (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fischarten am Kuba-Strand*

Es gibt ein Buch das heißt "Sport Fish of Florida" ich weiß natürlich nicht ob dort alle Fische von Kuba dabei sind aber ich denke mal viele sind dort aufgelistet!

Falls ich was falsches sage verbessert mich.


----------

